# Duel Boiler Secret Menu



## bmoone (Aug 8, 2012)

I think I may have found a new hidden menu on my sage duel boiler. Turn it off then press and hold the 1 cup and 2 cup buttons together and press the power button 3 or 4 times. A display as follows 00:00 comes up. Pressing up increments the left two digits up to twelve and then it displays the following ErSt and the manual button lights up, I have not tried pressing the manual button, does anyone know what it does?

If I press menu button whilst the 00:00 is displayed a number 14 comes up, does anyone know what this is?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nope but it sounds like something an engineer might access


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine comes up with 145 not 14.

oooh exciting


----------



## bmoone (Aug 8, 2012)

I did think I had previously seen the 14 at 13 but couldn't be sure. I would guess it may be a counter but what is it counting any thoughts? I wondered about litres of water.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Right now Heston is getting notifications that your doing something you should not be doing....

Knock at the door soon.....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Heston says ''whats a Sage?''


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

To him sage is probably something he would foam and then float on top of the coffee.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

ridland said:


> To him sage is probably something he would foam and then float on top of the coffee.


Or dip in liquid nitrogen and inhale as snuff


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

''He has accessed the service menu. He wouldn't need to access this as it is for technician use.

ErSt is the prompt to reset error codes relating I believe to the descale counter and possibly more. ''


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> ''He has accessed the service menu. He wouldn't need to access this as it is for technician use.
> 
> ErSt is the prompt to reset error codes relating I believe to the descale counter and possibly more. ''


Spoil sport. Surely hidden in there are codes to set up some features not currently enabled. I refuse to believe its just boring stuff for technician.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ridland said:


> Spoil sport. Surely hidden in there are codes to set up some features not currently enabled. I refuse to believe its just boring stuff for technician.


Go for it neo


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

The number (14 or 145) you found is the number of shots pulled divided by ten. So 14 is 140 etc.


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Bladevane said:


> The number (14 or 145) you found is the number of shots pulled divided by ten. So 14 is 140 etc.


 Interesting. Did you find that by experimentation or is there a 'secret manual' to go with the secret menu


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

I needed a service visit to sort out a warranty issue and looked over the engineers shoulder when he was fiddling at the end.


----------

